# What do you hate



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a stair building business and there are some projects I don't even bother with because I don't like doing them. Others I'll do but don't really enjoy them and some that I really love. 

What kinds/styles of photography will you do because you're getting paid but you don't really like doing, and what do you really enjoy?


----------



## 407370 (Jun 28, 2014)

I dont get paid for any photography but without doubt my favourite photography is desert landscapes. Blinding light, featureless, intrinsically boring and really difficult to get to. Not for everyone but really appeals to me.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 28, 2014)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> What kinds/styles of photography will you do because you're getting paid but you don't really like doing, and what do you really enjoy?



None.

That's not to say I don't hate any style of photography...

...that's just me saying that I don't shoot anything that I hate. 

Even if it pays.


----------



## Ysarex (Jun 28, 2014)

No Fair. I saw that thread title and only 2 replies and figured I'd get at chance to add one before it got locked. Now I find out it's about photography. 

I'm retired so I don't have to shoot for pay. I do regularly get students however who want me to teach them how to do fauxtography. That lasts about as long as it takes me to explain that fauxtography is spelled with an "F."

Joe


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 28, 2014)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I have a stair building business and there are some projects I don't even bother with because I don't like doing them. Others I'll do but don't really enjoy them and some that I really love.
> 
> What kinds/styles of photography will you do because you're getting paid but you don't really like doing, and what do you really enjoy?



What do I hate.. hmm..

Hitler mustaches.  
People who use the word irregardless, because it's not a word.
Justin Bieber
Zombies
Justin Bieber 

Photography wise?  Eh - well I like taking pictures so there really isn't anything I "hate" when it comes to photography.  I don't shoot professionally, if I did there are some things I probably wouldn't do if I could at all avoid it.  I'd never want to shoot another wedding myself, I don't even like going to them much less having to shoot one.  

But that's one of the reasons I don't really want to become a professional photographer, even part time - I already have a full time job.  For me photography is something I can relax and enjoy, not something I have to do to support myself and frankly that's the way I'd like it to stay.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 29, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> But that's one of the reasons I don't really want to become a professional photographer, even part time - I already have a full time job.  For me photography is something I can relax and enjoy, not something I have to do to support myself and frankly that's the way I'd like it to stay.



It's not something you have to do to support yourself either, even if you did it professionally.

Photography is not carrying me at all, yet.

Would I like it to? Sure. 

Do I want it to bad enough to shoot weddings/maternities/birthday parties/etc.? No.

I'm already selective about what I'll shoot and what I want to shoot. If I'm going to go full time with this, I want it to be ONLY what I want to shoot.

That being said... even if you're shooting only what you want to shoot, there are always going to be a few PITA clients.


----------



## snerd (Jun 29, 2014)

Baby turtles. Yech!!


----------



## jacquelynecullen (Jun 29, 2014)

e.rose said:


> TreeofLifeStairs said:
> 
> 
> > What kinds/styles of photography will you do because you're getting paid but you don't really like doing, and what do you really enjoy?
> ...


:thumbup: Same here. 

My only distinction is types I like and types I *looovvveee*.  I don't shoot anything I don't like.  Actually getting to shoot is such a small part compared to all the other stuff I don't enjoy for the business that I think if I shot things I didn't enjoy I'd go bananas. Shooting only what I like/love is what keeps me fueled through all the other mumbo jumbo of running the business and keeps me excited and loving my life.


----------



## fooby (Jun 29, 2014)

There's always amazing examples to be found in every style of photography, but the area that I'm least interested in is probably macro. It's just not all that interesting to me personally.

I think it's really interesting how everybody is so different! The person that mentioned flat boring desert landscapes, I find fascinating and an amazing challenge to find an interesting perspective.


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 29, 2014)

Hate is a strong word. I hate cooked carrots, raw sea urchins, and azzholes.

As for photography, I've done most of it in my career. I stay away from areas that I don't excel. I've had 2 successful studios in my time, but came to realize it wasn't for me. I'm not a good studio portrait guy so I never do that. But I love to do environmental portraits. Product photography mostly bores me and food photography excites me and I did a lot of it for 5 or 6 years, and learned a lot about cooking as well. I like to shoot flowers but it's difficult to make $$ doing that. Everybody with a macro lens thinks they can do it just as well. I always turned down architectural assignments. It always amazed me that people would offer me that kind of assignment just because I was well known. I never even owned a t/s lens.
I don't shoot birds or wildlife because I have neither the patience nor the talent. I made a lot of money shooting weddings but I lost interest in the dealing with mothers and the like after 5 years or so. I found my forte in the late 90s when a friend in Naples, FL and I started experimenting with scanning our transparencies and playing around with software and large prints on watercolor paper. On a thread here about old work I posted two of my first images from those experiences. To say my career took off from there would be an understatement. Except for the occasional juicy assignment that lands on me, turning photographs into art, and teaching others to do so is all I've done for the last 15 years. It has been and continues to be a great ride. Perhaps I over answered your question, but it just got me going.


----------



## Life (Jun 29, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> TreeofLifeStairs said:
> 
> 
> > I have a stair building business and there are some projects I don't even bother with because I don't like doing them. Others I'll do but don't really enjoy them and some that I really love.
> ...


https://twitter.com/CommandSign/status/436544985710616576/photo/1

Agree ^^


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 29, 2014)

e.rose said:


> That being said... even if you're shooting only what you want to shoot, there are always going to be a few PITA clients.



True.. course there are PITA's everywhere these day it seems.  Really wish they'd start wearing like bright orange T-shirts or something so you didn't actually have to talk to them to identify them.  Lol.

I guess for me I just know if I started doing this part time and getting paid for it then I'd start over committing myself pretty quickly.    Pretty soon I'd be working a part time job and a full time job at the same time.. and ugh, just no desire to do that at all.  So I let the full time job pay the bills and when it comes to photography, well that will remain a passion rather than a profession for me at least.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh Todd...I know you will hate me because I love red orange -shirts and dresses because it suits me...others look stupid in those colours but not me, I suppose...

I am with Todd and Ysarex -- Justin Bieber and I hate people sending me junk mail and political statements, news, etc.

As for photography I don't like HDR, long exposures on water, weddings. I don't get paid for taking pictures like I used to get paid for doing snap shots. Dumb as it may seemed but it is a fact in my other life before I got married. Nowadays only my dogs will show up for my photoshoot, but I am learning ... there are so much stuffs and ideas to photograph in a day or month...


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 29, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> Oh Todd...I know you will hate me because I love red orange -shirts and dresses because it suits me...others look stupid in those colours but not me, I suppose...



Easy to fix - we can get them a logo or something.  Just need a color that stands out is all, so you can pick them out of a crowd.. lol.



> I am with Todd and Ysarex -- Justin Bieber and I hate people sending me junk mail and political statements, news, etc.



I used to like junk mail actually - but that was back when I was living in a place that had a wood burning stove.. lol.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 29, 2014)

I refuse to do weddings, unless it's a couple I've known for a long enough time to be comfortable with the idea. I still hate the thought of doing it. I also hate the thought of doing plastic-y looking headshots for local real estate agents (I swear it's a thing amongst them around here) or senior portraits. I like taking pictures of things. Things don't whine or complain... "I can't pose like that. Are you sure you know what you're doing? You know, I have a nice point and shoot, not sure why I should pay someone to take pictures for me when I can do that" Basically, people annoy the hell out of me and if I can avoid taking pictures of them, I do.


----------



## runnah (Jun 29, 2014)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I have a stair building business and there are some projects I don't even bother with because I don't like doing them. Others I'll do but don't really enjoy them and some that I really love.  What kinds/styles of photography will you do because you're getting paid but you don't really like doing, and what do you really enjoy?



I hear that business has it's ups and downs. But if you take it one step at a time you can do well.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 29, 2014)

If you hate a subject don't shoot it because you will not do it justice


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't hate anything. I have strong dislikes for many things, When it comes to photography, I love everything about the job, even when the jobs I'm doing really suck, it beats the hell out of a lot of other jobs I could think of doing. Even with lean money times, I'd rather do this job than work in a box 9-5 everyday watching the clock until I can leave.

I dislike the direction professional photography has gone to in the past 10 years.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 29, 2014)

Weddings. I hate feigning excitement for a couple whom I really just don't care about (unless it's a friend or family member.)   

Also, babies. Yeah they're cute, but I just can't muster up the enthusiasm to photograph someone else's kid. And I can't in good conscious go on social media and talk about what a precious little angel the baby is when I really think it's just...a baby...like all the other babies. Like, congratulations, y'all copulated and reproduced. Now please pay me and clean up the vomit on the blanket.

I don't really hate these genres. They just annoy me, so I try to stay away from shooting them


----------



## terri (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi all: please keep all the comments strictly on the subject of types of photography.   Thanks!!       :heart:


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 29, 2014)

terri said:


> Hi all: please keep all the comments strictly on the subject of types of photography. Thanks!!  :heart:



Apart from a couple, all the answers have involved photography, or did you throw this comment out as a preemptive strike?  :er:


----------



## snerd (Jun 29, 2014)

It was my turtle comment, aimed at Terri. Sorry, it prolly wasn't funny.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 29, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all: please keep all the comments strictly on the subject of types of photography. Thanks!!  :heart:
> ...



I wonder who it was aimed at


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 30, 2014)

Family photography. Kid photography (aside from my own). I don't like shooting it, so I don't.


----------

